
Google Abandons Plan to Rent Dublin Office for 2k Workers - un_montagnard
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-07/google-abandons-plan-to-rent-dublin-office-for-2-000-workers
======
astaunton
Although on the surface it appears that this is a major change, brought about
by COVID-19 and remote working, it is however not the full story. Google
already owns several buildings in Dublin, it is in the process of refurbishing
one and constructing an 8 building campus. The building that they have turned
down was only ever supposed to be a stop-gap measure while awaiting the
completion of the other work.

[https://www.rte.ie/news/business/2020/0912/1164713-work-
from...](https://www.rte.ie/news/business/2020/0912/1164713-work-from-home/)

